# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si reagoni kur dikush ju ofendon?

## Arviola

Nese dikush te ofendon , si mendoni :
te largohesh pa i kushtuar rendesi se mendoni se nuk ja vlen ?
Apo te vazhdoni te debatoni me te se se duroni dot fyerjen ????

----------


## Lexuesi_

Na thuaj c'moshe ke mandej vijm cdo njeri me nga nje ide ? :P

----------


## tetovarja87

Jepi mendim vajzes o lexues,c'rendesi ka mosha perderisa flitet per ofendim  :buzeqeshje: 


per veten time do zgjidhja te paren...per te vetmen arsye sepse njerzit qe ofendojn jan vet te ofenduarit...

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Jepi mendim vajzes o lexues,c'rendesi ka mosha perderisa flitet per ofendim 
> 
> 
> per veten time do zgjidhja te paren...per te vetmen arsye sepse njerzit qe ofendojn jan vet te ofenduarit...


I paska ndrru pershkrimin temes, kur  shenova une behej fjale krejt per tjeter qka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> I paska ndrru pershkrimin temes, kur  shenova une behej fjale krejt per tjeter qka


ahaaaaaaa,,,,...

hesap...pishmanlleku ketu :P

nejse

----------


## Lexuesi_

> ahaaaaaaa,,,,...
> 
> hesap...pishmanlleku ketu :P
> 
> nejse


 :shkelje syri:  Eh njashtu pra |( te pershendes )

----------

tetovarja87 (06-03-2014)

----------


## broken_smile

varet nga rrethanat..nese duhet te vazhdoj komunikimin per hir te dickaje te rendesishme, i bej te qarte bashkebiseduesit qe menyra e komunikimit qe eshte duke perdorur ne ate moment nuk me pelqen... ndersa nese komunikimi nis thjesht nga nje deshire e perbashket fillestare por qe me pas shnderrohet ne ofendime, ose tjetri me drejtohet vetem per te me provokuar, thjesht largohem, per arsye se nuk shoh asgje te mire ne vazhdimin e bisedes...s'me ben te ndihem mire, dhe nga ofendimet asnje nuk ka mesuar ndonje gje te re deri me sot.

----------


## mia@

> Nese dikush te ofendon , si mendoni :
> te largohesh pa i kushtuar rendesi se mendoni se nuk ja vlen ?
> Apo te vazhdoni te debatoni me te se se duroni dot fyerjen ????


Varet cfare marredhenie ke me kete person. Sa te afert jeni. Cave as nuk ja vlen t'ua zgjasesh. Nga pervoja kam kuptuar se njerezit qe te ofendojne si t'i sqarosh si mos t'i sqarosh nuk do te ndryshojne mendim per ty. As nuk kane per te kerkuar falje se ne mendjen e tyre egoiste kujtojne se jane ata "viktima" jo ti,  por mbase te ndihmon ty ta nxjerresh "dufin" nga vetja . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

Futja me grusht

----------


## Elian70

Jam i sigurt qe pyetjen e ka bere nje person qe ofendon vete dhe do te hiqet shenjtor.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Po mvaret kush te ofendon,pse te ofendon dhe sa here te lendon me ofendimet e tij/saj.
Po pos prinderve kushdo qe te jet falja d'y here te 3 here kerko arsyen(pse) dhe largoju,injoroje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dielli1

> Po mvaret kush te ofendon,pse te ofendon dhe sa here te lendon me ofendimet e tij/saj.
> Po pos prinderve kushdo qe te jet falja d'y here te 3 here kerko arsyen(pse) dhe largoju,injoroje


Ke dhene pergjigje edhe per mua...Pra,i bashkangjitem mendimeve te tua ne kete pyetje.Porse pa harruar te't pershendes.Pershendetje Xheni(xhenij je nga ana ime)..

----------


## ATMAN

> Nese dikush te ofendon , si mendoni :
> te largohesh pa i kushtuar rendesi se mendoni se nuk ja vlen ?
> Apo te vazhdoni te debatoni me te se se duroni dot fyerjen ????



njerzit e dobet hakmerren 

njerzit e forte falin

njerzit e mencur injorojne

zgjidh kush te pershtatet ty dhe apliko

----------


## mia@

Varet kush ofendon. Nese eshte askushi per mua e injoroj krejt. Nese eshte nje person me te cilen kam ngrene e pire, nuk ja le pa ja vene ne dukje para se te largohem. Per te hakmarrur as behet fjale. Karma e ben mire punen e saj.

----------


## Elian70

zot na ruaj.....kush te ben moral....

----------


## mario_kingu

Varet nga momenti  dhe me ke do jem por ska mendim se cfare do mendimi te jap tani  nuk vlen
ka ofendime qe sja vlen te debatosh se ke lidhje ......... qe sdo te prishesh 
por ka edhe ofendime qe ndonjehere nuk ben mbrapa dhe ka pat raste ka vajte deri ne zenie  :buzeqeshje: 

pra asnje seshte engjell

----------


## tessy

Nese ndodh dicka e tille me siguri do isha ironike pa shume fjale dhe patjeter do i hapja rrugen dy koresi pasi tipat e tille kan edhe ngarkes vetem nje nuk i ze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

gjuj me pirun e pjata.....mu si krieministri i vendit  :ngerdheshje:  . mfal u ngatarrova, kjo ndodh pasi e ofendoj dike  :perqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Nese esht gjalle pas 2 minutash....  :buzeqeshje:  Vetem i buzeqesh dhimbshem....

----------


## mia@

snero s'te dija  kaq t'eger.  :ngerdheshje: 
Une me thene te drejten i injoroj se e kuptoj qe nuk e kane me mua personalisht, por aq dine aq bejne.

----------

